# Coyote trapping- what do I need?



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

ok so our property has become increasingly overrun with coyotes as of late and we are getting proactive about it. Weekend trapping, hoping to have enough to make a blanket or some kind of garment out of the fur eventually. What equipment do I need? Are there any other resources I should look at?


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

JBooth said:


> ok so our property has become increasingly overrun with coyotes as of late and we are getting proactive about it. Weekend trapping, hoping to have enough to make a blanket or some kind of garment out of the fur eventually. What equipment do I need? Are there any other resources I should look at?


J,
Sorry no one has gotten back to you. Sometimes it can be hard to provide guidance to someone over the internet. Especially if they are new to the activity and we don't know what kind of experience or knowledge base you are starting with.

It is also very hard to provide a list of materials due in large part to the overwhelming number of different stuff we all utilize for different animals and different reasons. 

As an example: Some of us might trap areas where we are targeting a few different species (gray fox, red fox, and coyote). Our trap selection, lure, and bait might differ in this situation compared to a straight up "coyote only" scenario.

Trapping starts with a bit of a learning curve. Especially if you have not grown up in it or tagged along with someone who has a wealth of experience. 

My suggestion would be to scoure the internet and watch several videos and demonstrations on YouTube. John Chagnon from PCS Outdoors has some really great instructional videos online as does Jeff Dunlop, Lesel Reuwsaat. FNT trading post is where the large majority of us here in Michigan purchase our supplies and they also have a host of videos online and on television.

Many people start out with basic dirt hole sets and graduate to scent posts, pass through sets, fight circle sets, mound sets, blind sets... the list goes on and on. Specific traps can very greatly depending on the type of dirt you are working with and the animal you are going after.

I deal with soft ground. This ground can become saturated with water making it harder for a trap to fire properly with heavy dirt. For that, I prefer 4 could traps even when trapping fox. They have to fire harder to get through the dirt. Another factor is how I anchore my traps. I cannot utilize a single stake or double stake method simply because the animals will "pump" the stakes. I have to utililze desposable cable stakes. There are several on the market.

More than anything else, learn where to bed your trap and how to bed your trap properly. In my opinion, the number one reason for missed opportunities or traps dug out of the ground is a trap that isn't bedded properly. Get in the habit of using waxed dirt from the start to avoid issues and make sure to properly treat your traps to kill human scent, protect them from rust, and keep them from rusting in general. 

It isn't as simple as going out, buying a trap, and putting it in the ground that day. There are a lot of things that should be done to the trap before hand. Equally, there are some things that need to be done to the staking system (adding extra swivels, snubbers, links etc).

For the basics however, here would be a list of things I would think you would need to get started.

I good shovel for digging the trap bed and also digging your dirt hole.
I quality trap for the animal you are going after. Although I've caught coyote's in a size number 2 trap, number 3 would be the minimum for me. All would have 4 coils instead of 2.
A good sifter to sift dirt overtop of the trap.
A good staking system with driver and hammer
Wax dirt
Lure
Bait
Urine
Consider utilizing a "trapper's cap" to assist in bedding a trap (especially for beginners). It allows you to cover the pan and bed the trap without it firing on you.
A good pair of gloves for bedding.

Additionally, I recommend the trapping books by Charles Dobbins. There are others and hopefully some will chime in but his are my favorites and I often go back to them on several occsassions. I hope this helps and provides what you are looking for.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks. We are just overrun with them. It's sand country so easy enough to dig and bed traps. I'd probably just leave them on roads while we are deer hunting. Maybe we will just make an effort hunting them. Thanks again.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

JBooth said:


> thanks. We are just overrun with them. It's sand country so easy enough to dig and bed traps. I'd probably just leave them on roads while we are deer hunting. Maybe we will just make an effort hunting them. Thanks again.


It never hurts to try your hand at it. Just gather as much information as you can before you start. The more you educate them now, the harder they will become to trap later. Unfortunately however, the best way to learn is to take the information you can gather and apply it! 

I would pickup 4 traps and give it a try. Remember that you must check them daily! Also, don't expect to get one overnight. Sometimes it takes days for them to come back around. Always "Set on sign". It is hard to set in random areas and expect the coyotes to come by. Knowing where they are always puts the odds in your favor. 

For first time learners who would be setting roadways, I suggest double setting (one on each side of the road) but stagered. This does two things. Coyotes travel in pairs (a lot of times) so it increases your odds of getting both before they are educated. The other (and better benefit) is that you cover yourself for both winds. If the road runs North and South, and you have a trap on the East and West side of it, you cover both an East and West wind as well as a North or South wind. Just a tip.

I would go with a #3 Bridger Dogless fully modified trap
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Br...Coil+Spring+Trap+(Fully+Modified+Offset+Jaws)

For Stakes, I like the Birkshire stakes. These are 30 inchers for soft ground:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Be...erkshire+Disposable+Stakes+w+30+Cable+(Dozen)

You can drive them with a piece of rebar or purchase a driver:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Berkshire+Disposable+Stakes/Berkshire+Disposable+Stake+Driver

You will need connectors to connect stakes to your chains:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/S-Hooks+J-Hooks/Standard+3+16+J-Hooks

Shock springs that reduce pumping:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Shock+Springs/J.C.+Conner's+T-Bar+Shock+Springs

Some type of trap dip (this one is easy but, I have NOT used it)
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Trap+Dyes+Dips/Full+Metal+Jacket+Trap+Snare+Dip

I'm not sure if you need to wax when using the above but, if you do, here is the wax:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Trap+Wax/White+Trap+Wax

Trap tags are required. These are easy. I use machine stamped tags:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Trap+Tags/Zinc+Trap+Tags+(Write-On)+25+Pack

Waxed sand or dirt:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Anti-Freeze,+Flake+Wax+Cover+Hulls/Waxed+Sand

Pan Covers:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Pan+Covers+Trap+Covers/Aluminum+Wire+Screen+Pan+Covers+(12+Pack)

Trappers Cap:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Trapper's+Caps/Cast+Aluminum+Trapper's+Cap+(+3+Bridger)

A good quality Trowel:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Trowels+Diggers/J.C.+Conner+D-Handled+Jim+Digger+Steel+Trowels

A Sifter:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Sifters/Standard+Metal+Sifter

Bait:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Reuwsaat's+Baits/Reuwsaat's+Deep+Creek+All+Predator+Paste+Bait

Lure:
https://www.fntpost.com/Products/Reuwsaat's+Lures/Reuwsaat's+Deep+Creek+Coyote+Gland+Lure

Keep in mind that you probably don't need all of these. This is just a list of basics that I would consider essential to get started. I'm sure I am forgetting something but these are the basics and many of them will last a lifetime if cared for properly! The Bait and lure is just an example and not necessarily one that I use or do not use. As with most trappers, we don't like to give out the lure and bait. NOT because it is a trade secret but rather because we use what works for us in our area through tons of testing and trial and error! 

Hope that helps you. My goal is not to get someone to shy away from something just because the learning curve is steep but rather point someone in the right direction to help them get started. This would be a dying art if we ignored questions such as yours!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Wick pretty much nailed it in regards to equipment. 

I pretty much weekend trap coyotes due to work commitments. It makes it tough with only having your traps working a night or 2 at a time. I still manage to get a few only running a couple traps for a few days at a time. 

For the amount of time I give to trapping them I am way more efficient and catch more in traps than I ever could hunting them.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with that. We have been seeing them while hunting quite a bit. I just want something working overnight while I can't be.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hunting them is very effective. But, your only chance of shooting one is while you are there. Traps work 24/7. Do both, hunt and trap them.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

It looks like most all the essential gear has already been mentioned, but I would add one item to your list, and that would be either a trappers basket or a clean 5 gallon pail to carry your gear in and maybe a kneeing pad. If I missed those items and they were already mentioned, I apologize. Good luck!


----------

